# so i think i found cory eggs in my fish tank



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

on mothers day i saw a couple of my bronze cories in the T breeding position. I kind of scared them and they swam off, but of course that doesnt mean they stopped trying to breed.

and today i found a cluster of about 20 eggs on the side of my glass. im not sure if there are more around somewhere but aahhhh!

now, i'm not sure whether they'll avoid getting eaten or not, but if they make it, and i find the fry, should i move them into a separate tank, what do i do?

the other members of the tank, aside from my apparently fertile bronze cories are zebra danios and an adult rabbit snail and a baby rabbit snail. idk if the babies will get eaten, but if they dont, want to get them out. i have a soft spot for babies u.u

any help is appreciated!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I put a link in TNP thread for you, also you may want to pm Mo, he's bred them before I believe!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks Becky!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

You're welcome!Sorry, I haven't bred them before, so I can't help much other than that!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

that's okay! i'm kind of hopeful i'll have babies in the next few days, but idk i'm scared they wont make it ;-; lol.


----------

